# 68 Hardtop, Headliner eaten by mice!!!



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, you read it, mice. They burrowed between the liner and the sun visors... The original headliner, too. I'm super upset, but more so, dreading the re and re. Anyone done one in a 68? Is there a removal guide anywhere? Worried about snapping stuff that I can't replace easily... so upset...:nonod:


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I have done a 68 headliner. Actually was not that difficult. As with most tasks, it is all about the preparations. Recommend you view some instructional videos available on the internet. A few of the videos have a "don't try this at home" message - just ignore that. Do a search on this forum for headliners. You should come across a thread by Crusty Sack. He has a couple tips that I found useful including the use of the small paper clamps. Regards, Matt


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Matthew, do you recall where you got your headliner from? I'm having a tough time sourcing an ivy gold one, nobody repop's that color for some reason...


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sure. Got it from Ames Performance. Mine is black, so I had no problem. Matt


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Mice*

I feel your pain, I have had this problem twice over the last 20 yrs. I am located in Manitoba and have government insurance on one of my vehicles still located there. If you play by their rules mice infestation turns your vehicle into a hazardous site and technically you are not even allowed to move the vehicle yourself. Mice droppings are known to in some cases cause Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome The car had to be trucked over to a shop that is approved to remove/clean and install any damaged upholstery or parts. Fortunately for me I knew the owner of one of these approved shops and does quality restoration work. I had two small holes in the headliner just above the passenger sail panel. The shop employees have to wear haz mat gear complete with respirators when working on these vehicles. The complete interior of my car was removed along with heater box and heater core for cleaning. Headliner taken out along with insulation and discarded. All upholstery that could be salvaged was cleaned, disinfected and reinstalled. Total insurance claim for this was close to $3000.00. Luckily I had a recent appraisal done on the vehicle and I had no issues with the insurance company. Some may say that this is going a bit overboard. I can only suggest that if you do the repair to your car yourself, it may not be a bad idea to were proper safety gear.


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Matthew said:


> I have done a 68 headliner. Actually was not that difficult. As with most tasks, it is all about the preparations. Recommend you view some instructional videos available on the internet. A few of the videos have a "don't try this at home" message - just ignore that. Do a search on this forum for headliners. You should come across a thread by Crusty Sack. He has a couple tips that I found useful including the use of the small paper clamps. Regards, Matt


Matt, how did you remove the windlace? Is it clipped in, or glued. Is it a tug and pop type removal, don't want to damage any trim.
Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Answered your question in the other thread you started. Matt


----------

